# Ronnie James Dio passed away - RIP



## m3ta1head (May 16, 2010)

I was just on my way home listening to XM, the DJ confirmed that Dio had passed on tonight after battling stomach cancer for several months...is there in validity in this? Please tell me it isn't true...

edit: it is confirmed. Rest In Peace Ronnie James Dio.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 16, 2010)

Yep, seems to be true. I do believe he's dead. Actually he'd been dealing with stomach cancer since like, November of 09..and given his age that's usually not something you can spring back from so easily. It's not all that shocking really but it sucks he won't be making anymore music. Heaven & Hell was the heaviest thing around.


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 16, 2010)

_ - deleted - __
_


----------



## Dwellingers (May 16, 2010)

Whoa? if so, RIP Mr. Dio.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Necris (May 16, 2010)

Not a good way to start the day.


----------



## PnKnG (May 16, 2010)

I would not jump on it yet. I did a search and so far nothing has come up.
Lets all hope its just a bad joke or a misunderstanding.
I will first believe it when I can see an official statement from either his wife or band mates.


----------



## I_infect (May 16, 2010)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - RONNIE JAMES DIO Is Not Dead


----------



## Harry (May 16, 2010)

PnKnG said:


> I would not jump on it yet. I did a search and so far nothing has come up.
> Lets all hope its just a bad joke or a misunderstanding.
> I will first believe it when I can see an official statement from either his wife or band mates.



Same here, I haven't found anything on it 
Until it's legitimately confirmed, for now it's just a rumor


----------



## DarkRaven03 (May 16, 2010)

deleted.


----------



## PnKnG (May 16, 2010)

DarkRaven03 said:


> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - RONNIE JAMES DIO Is Not Dead
> 
> He's alive!




Please look 2 post above you.


----------



## m3ta1head (May 16, 2010)

Awesome, thank god...hang in there Dio!

mods close up the thread. also fuck the DJ on liquid metal XM


----------



## 777timesgod (May 16, 2010)

Well Heaven and hell were supposed to play some gigs in the following months, if Dio doesnt show up we should start getting worried. Just because he is alive doesnt mean he is out of the woods yet. Stomach cancer for a man his age is not something that gets beat easily.


----------



## Janiator (May 16, 2010)

God dammit, after the summer tours got canceled i wondered what would happen if Dio died. Then I log on and get this. Fuck you guys almost killed me.


----------



## setsuna7 (May 16, 2010)

Well what about this?? Ronnie James Dio Passes Away - in Metal News ( Metal Underground.com )


----------



## Varcolac (May 16, 2010)

setsuna7 said:


> Well what about this?? Ronnie James Dio Passes Away - in Metal News ( Metal Underground.com )



Ronnie James Dio IS NOT DEAD - in Metal News ( Metal Underground.com )

The link is on the same page. They thought he was dead, then corrected themselves when they were reminded of the truth that Dio cannot be killed by mortal cancers.


----------



## PnKnG (May 16, 2010)

setsuna7 said:


> Well what about this?? Ronnie James Dio Passes Away - in Metal News ( Metal Underground.com )



Great. We should totally believe them.
Who needs sources that confirm such things. 

And an hour later they already posted this:
Ronnie James Dio IS NOT DEAD - in Metal News ( Metal Underground.com )

I had it when shit just gets posted without checking sources.

 Varcolac


----------



## setsuna7 (May 16, 2010)

Thanx!!! I wish him a speedy recovery....


----------



## Antimatter (May 16, 2010)

Goddamnit why do you guys have to scare me like that D:


----------



## technomancer (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Daggorath (May 16, 2010)

I had heard a few months ago that he'd gotten over the cancer, so I stopped keeping an eye on the situation - regrettably. Terrible news that he's still battling for his life. Can only hope his tenacity is enough to overcome such an illness. He's a legend, with a truly original set of pipes and he has a class that many "rock stars" don't have IMO. Get well soon RJD.


----------



## Psychobuddy (May 16, 2010)

Unfortunately the next time [real] news comes out about Dio's condition or in the worst case his passing how many people are going to believe it? Sort a "little boy who cried wolf" situation, or at least that's what I see happening.


----------



## Rick (May 16, 2010)

Psychobuddy_101 said:


> Unfortunately the next time [real] news comes out about Dio's condition or in the worst case his passing how many people are going to believe it? Sort a "little boy who cried wolf" situation, or at least that's what I see happening.



We'll believe it once the major news markets bring it up.


----------



## Customisbetter (May 16, 2010)

Thank you mods.


----------



## fretninjadave (May 16, 2010)

Band Photo: Dio
*UPDATE: per our follow-up story, Ronnie James Dio IS NOT DEAD, as it seems to be a viral hoax that is spreading.*
Ronnie James Dio (born Ronald James Padavona) has sadly passed away from his battle with stomach cancer. He was 67 years old. Dio made a name for himself when he fronted the Ritchie Blackmore led band Rainbow, who released their first album in 1975. After leaving Rainbow, Dio was asked to replace Ozzy Osbourne in Black Sabbath, to which he agreed. With Black Sabbath, he recorded two highly acclaimed studio albums in the form of "Heaven And Hell" and "The Mob Rules." After leaving Black Sabbath, he formed his own self-titled band and became one of the biggest draws in heavy metal during the 1980s.
Dio briefly reunited with Black Sabbath in the early 1990s, releasing the "Dehumanizer" album before leaving once again to concentrate on his own band. Another reunion with Sabbath followed in 2006, this time under the new moniker, Heaven & Hell, reulting the acclaimed album, "The Devil You Know" in 2009. The band recently cancelled their tour dates in Europe as a result of Ronnie's health.


----------



## Psychobuddy (May 16, 2010)

Love the new thread name!


Edit: Now that Dio has actually passed on, please forget what I said above. R.I.P. Ronnie and best wishes to his family. He will be missed.


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 16, 2010)

Nice thread title edit, mods. 


I have two friends, Clay and Jason. Clay is a very forgetful person.

My birthday is July 9th. Jason's birthday is July 10th. The only way that Clay can remember our birthdays is that Jason birthday is the same as Ronnie James Dio.  And mine is the day before RJD.


EDIT: Wow, he actually died. Please disregard this post. A legend has fallen.


----------



## Dwellingers (May 16, 2010)

www.ronniejamesdio.com


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 16, 2010)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Legendary Heavy Metal Vocalist RONNIE JAMES DIO Dies


----------



## misingonestring (May 16, 2010)

http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=140115


----------



## Fred (May 16, 2010)

It looks like this is the real deal this time, and if it is then that massively sucks. RIP Dio! .


----------



## djpharoah (May 16, 2010)

RIP


----------



## NickDowe (May 16, 2010)

RIP... stomach cancer was it?? had a co-worker die of that.. painful way to go.


----------



## Korngod (May 16, 2010)

RIP God damn that sucks... listening to Rainbow in the Dark right now.


----------



## -One- (May 16, 2010)

Well shit.
Rest in peace Ronnie, the metal world will miss you.

Has anyone noticed that the last two years have been like _the worst _for rock and metal? Michael Jackson, The Rev, Peter Steele, now Dio? Fuck, man. Just, fuck.


----------



## TreWatson (May 16, 2010)

both  and my car died today.

FUCK THIS DAY TO HELL.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 16, 2010)

RIP a true living legend.


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 16, 2010)

Rest in peace, Ronnie James Dio. It's horrible and tragic to think that one of the godfathers of music that I've come to love and hold dear has passed away. 

You truly are a legend.


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 16, 2010)

R.I.P.

Ronnie James Dio. You'll never be forgotten.


----------



## vhmetalx (May 16, 2010)

R.I.P. Dio. I will forever play holy diver every day in the summer time (inside story)


----------



## irolis (May 16, 2010)

RIP,my condolences to everyone close to him,his music will live on so that he'll never be forgotten!


----------



## Demeyes (May 16, 2010)

RIP. One of the real legends, Dio you will be missed.


----------



## dewy (May 16, 2010)

Sad day for metal, indeed.


----------



## Malacoda (May 16, 2010)

http://www.ronniejamesdio.com/


----------



## snuif09 (May 16, 2010)

RIP dio he was one of the best vocalists out there and one of the pioneers in metal.


----------



## technomancer (May 16, 2010)

an era just ended


----------



## right_to_rage (May 16, 2010)

baw... R.I.P I wish it wasn't true


----------



## Lakeflower (May 16, 2010)

RIP


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 16, 2010)

Damn, this sucks. Oh well. Fare thee well, RJD. RIP


----------



## MB40 (May 16, 2010)

R.I.P  A true legend will be missed.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (May 16, 2010)

I've been fortunate that I've gotten to see him with Heaven and Hell twice... Will greatly be missed.


----------



## kung_fu (May 16, 2010)

RIP


----------



## shaunduane (May 16, 2010)

This sure is shaping up to be an awesome birthday for myself.

RIP.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 16, 2010)

There's at least one sandy vag about Dio over on MG.org.


----------



## Tirell (May 16, 2010)

There was some seriously heavy rain today too... I wonder if it's a coin&#1089;iden&#1089;e...
RIP


----------



## Triple-J (May 16, 2010)

This is awful and just beyond words Dio was such an inspirational guy with an incredible attitude to life and music and unlike a lot of frontmen in his position he still seemed connected to the fans and had a great understanding of what metal is all about.
There's a lot of great music he's been involved with but what originally made me get into his music was his appearance in the movie "Metal: a headbangers journey" because he comes across as the coolest and funniest guy on earth in that film.




Rest In Peace Ronnie James Dio.


----------



## st2012 (May 16, 2010)

RIP sir.


----------



## SjPedro (May 16, 2010)

Another legend is lost. 
We will miss you Ronnie James Dio 


RIP


----------



## BobUBastard (May 16, 2010)

One of the Greats is Gone.....but will never be forgotten. He is already missed.

Rip Dio


----------



## Stargazer87 (May 16, 2010)

I can't believe this....
R.I.P DIO


----------



## JaeSwift (May 16, 2010)

Dio can you hear me? I am lost and so alone. I am asking for your guidance...won't you come down from your throne? 

R.I.P Ronnie James Dio


----------



## kmanick (May 16, 2010)

wow major loss here, one of the true greats has left us and will be sorely missed.
RIP ronnie.


----------



## shaneroo (May 16, 2010)

sad day in music. thanks for everything rjd


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 16, 2010)

Dio will never die his influence has grown to something greater than his physical presense.RIP RJD


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 16, 2010)

Ah man. I havent taken a celebrity death this personal... well... ever. Dio's music was a pivotal part of my musical development. He will be missed greatly.


----------



## Bobo (May 16, 2010)

When I was a kid, my uncle introduced me to what he said was the greatest metal singer ever. Through the years, I've really come to appreciate how great he was. Although it's very sad to see him go, but he still lives on through the great songs he brought us. RIP


----------



## Espaul (May 16, 2010)

I love this song: 


edit: And he seemed as a REALLY nice guy!


----------



## Jogeta (May 16, 2010)

this is horrible! ultimate respect to him, and condolences to his close friends and family.

but he's become even more powerful now, and he will live forever!



\m/


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 16, 2010)

saw him live for the first and last time a couple years ago. the guy was still amazing live, hitting all the notes and sounding great, with lots of stage presence. a legend died today.

R.I.P Dio


----------



## shadowlife (May 16, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK 

To say he was a legend is an understatement. Not only was he one of the greatest singers in rock/metal history, he was a class act all the way. All the best to his family.

RIP Ronnie!


----------



## 13point9 (May 16, 2010)

RIP RJD can't believe it, was going to see him in the summer too  

One of the true greats


----------



## Aldarius (May 16, 2010)

RIP Ronnie James Dio, You'll live on in our minds and your music!


----------



## liamh (May 16, 2010)

Thats absolutely terrible news 
RIP Dio


----------



## AChRush1349 (May 16, 2010)

R.I.P. Dio...you'll be missed forever.


----------



## Antimatter (May 16, 2010)

nnnnnnooooooooo D:


----------



## Psychobuddy (May 16, 2010)

I've posted a condolence in this thread already, an old post...but just to make it seem real R.I.P. Ronnie, a legend who will forever be missed.


----------



## I Voyager (May 16, 2010)

The metal world truly lost a god today. I'm just speechless...


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (May 16, 2010)

Ronnie James Dio News - Yahoo! Music

Dio was a badass. He was my friend's godfather, and though I've never met him, I've heard he was a really nice guy. He will be missed. R.I.P.


----------



## m3ta1head (May 16, 2010)

RIP


----------



## ShredBaron (May 16, 2010)

Ronnie James Dio, The Greatest Metal Vocalist ever, my hero! I will always be grateful for the musical inspiration you have given me and millions of others. I saw him with Black Sabbath on the "Heaven and Hell" tour not that long ago and he was singing amazing as ever. YOU WILL BE MISSED!!!! R.I.P


----------



## corellia_guitar (May 16, 2010)

nothing but a true legend and a great guy. RIP.


----------



## vlover (May 16, 2010)

Now I got my singer for my Dead Metal Band. Dimebag on Guitar, Cliff on Bass, Ronnie on Vocals, ....any one know any dead metal drummers for my band? 

BTW, Thank satan, Dio gave us the horns, and metal has its symbol. RIP Dio.


----------



## White Cluster (May 16, 2010)

R.I.P.

He will be greatly missed


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (May 16, 2010)

vlover said:


> Now I got my singer for my Dead Metal Band. Dimebag on Guitar, Cliff on Bass, Ronnie on Vocals, ....any one know any dead metal drummers for my band?
> 
> BTW, Thank satan, Dio gave us the horns, and metal has its symbol. RIP Dio.



Vitek dude


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 16, 2010)

RIP man this sucks.


----------



## noodles (May 16, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> There's at least one sandy vag about Dio over on MG.org.



You're a fucking douchebag, dude. I have no idea what kind of music you are into, but I am pretty sure that it wouldn't exit without Dio. It is impossible to understate his importance, but I guess for someone as insignificant as you, that is pretty difficult to understand.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 16, 2010)

R.I.P


----------



## scorch15 (May 16, 2010)

RIP to you my friend and influence, for men will not forget you...


----------



## Otaraxia (May 16, 2010)

I feel lucky and blessed to have seen him perform once. He was awesome, and definitely one of a kind.


----------



## troyguitar (May 16, 2010)

I'm glad I got to see him one last time last year with Heaven and Hell. 

DIO was the man. Best metal singer there ever was and cool as hell on top of it.


----------



## GeoMantic (May 16, 2010)

This is really the only celebrity death that has really hit me on a personal level. I still feel like it isn't quite real yet, but I know it is. This is just horrible. I'm definitely starting a Dio marathon. Any less is unforgivable.

Amazing vocalist and writer, incredible man, and legendary influence. His outlook on music and life was really quite something to think about.

Dio will be sorely missed


----------



## Origin (May 16, 2010)

Kinda fighting some tears right now...fucking unreal. This man was and is a hero to me, gave me a lot of confidence when I was feeling like shit.

I'm going to fucking miss you.


----------



## Origin (May 16, 2010)

Origin said:


> Kinda fighting some tears right now...This man was and is a hero to me, gave me a lot of confidence when I was feeling like shit.
> 
> I'm going to fucking miss you.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 16, 2010)

Just heard this morning, damn this sucks.  RIP


----------



## Variant (May 16, 2010)

Tragic. Plain and simple. Forget the fact that he was a great singer and frontman, it couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.


----------



## technomancer (May 16, 2010)

I do have to say I'm very grateful I got to see him live... he was a performer that was truly in his element on stage.


----------



## Harry (May 16, 2010)

Aww man, nooooooooo 
RIP brother


----------



## NickB11 (May 16, 2010)

RIP Dio...you will be missed by us all


----------



## That_One_Person (May 16, 2010)

Just thought I would post this here, hopefully it works. RIP Dio


----------



## lefty robb (May 16, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU....


This really blows..


----------



## tacotiklah (May 16, 2010)

I saw some early reports on it around 5 am this morning, but they were all dismissed as false rumors. Checked again around 1 pm and sure enough Wendy confirmed his passing at 7:45a.m.

RIP Ronnie!!! You were a god among men and now you get to take your place as a god among metal's fallen heroes.

One of my fav. Dio songs:


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 16, 2010)

Heard this on the way to work this morning had to pop in and pay my respects.

Wasn't a massive fan so to speak but the man was a legend and is basically responsible for this  becoming the metal symbol

RIP


----------



## TruthDose (May 16, 2010)




----------



## tacotiklah (May 16, 2010)

This is probably one of the most awesome metal album covers ever:


----------



## Andromalia (May 17, 2010)

Ronnie, please come back in three days.


----------



## tacotiklah (May 17, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> Ronnie, please come back in three days.




I know this is a sad thread, but that made me smile and chuckle. 
And I whole-heartedly agree....


----------



## DavyH (May 17, 2010)

My father died of the same thing at the same age. Not pleasant at all.

All the best to his friends and family, and thanks to Ronnie for helping me decide what I'm listening to in the car this week.


----------



## DanD (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Edika (May 17, 2010)

With his age and health condition he didn't have so many chances. But nevertheless this blows, sucks and blows again. One of the most influential voices of hard rock and heavy metal has passed away!
And in a more self centred note, why didn't I go to see him live with Heaven and Hell?


----------



## poopyalligator (May 17, 2010)

This is truly a sad day for heavy metal fans around the world. You could tell Dio loved what he was doing till the end. May he rest in peace.


----------



## ra1der2 (May 17, 2010)

Rest In Peace Ronnie James Dio


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 17, 2010)




----------



## -K4G- (May 17, 2010)

This is sad. 

RIP Ronnie!


----------



## Louis Cypher (May 17, 2010)

this sucks and blows my Monday out already.... just read it, so fcuking sad... Love so much of his old stuff, and people go on abotu Ozzy finding or giving a platform to guitar talent, Dio fcuk! talking Rowen Robertson (17 at the time I think!), Craig Goldy, Tracy G (fcukign awesome player) and obviously the biggest one 16/17 yr old Vivian Campbell... world without Holy Diver is unthinkable (though a world without the Killswitch cover is totally acceptable) 

Sad loss to metal


----------



## Cyco Nino (May 17, 2010)

RIP Dio.


----------



## Aurochs34 (May 17, 2010)

RIP Dio, man...



 Let us all remember to bear him in mind each time these are thrown.


----------



## EliNoPants (May 17, 2010)

i have a buddy who sorta met Dio once, he saw him coming out of a building halfway down the block, but saw that Dio had like 4 bodyguards or otherwise huge dudes with him, realizing it may not be the best idea to sprint up to him given their presence, he did the only logical thing, and just stopped and screamed at the top of his lungs "DIIOOOO!!!!! YOU FUCKIN RUUUUULE MAN!!!!!"

Dio turned to him, put up the horns and nodded at him, then got in his car without a word.


----------



## SD83 (May 17, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> "DIIOOOO!!!!! YOU FUCKIN RUUUUULE MAN!!!!!"


Absolutly. Stomach cancer is a bitch, killed my uncle some years ago and now this... "One is not really dead as long as he is remembered."


----------



## AliceAxe (May 17, 2010)

OMG WTF! 
this is terrible, he was one of my bands altime muscial heros!this is so freaky because I recently had some serious coincidence regarding death and rainbows and seeing that Rainbow in the Dark vid..... My Bassist is gonna freak because he just had a sign and premonition yesterday too!
My hackles are realy standing up! *shake*


----------



## metallatem (May 17, 2010)

R.I.P. Terrible news, he was one of the best. Thanks for 2 great Sabbath albums and 2 great solo albums.


----------



## cow 7 sig (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Arminius (May 17, 2010)




----------



## ridner (May 17, 2010)

RIP


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 17, 2010)

my dad: it´s really sad. he´s been an important person in the history and development of heavy metal. he might not have made a big fuss or caused alot of commotion, but he played an important role.

the guy was a fan from the beginning, so i guess Dio has had a big presence to him.


----------



## Daggorath (May 17, 2010)

RIP, I'm gutted =[

What a great, down to earth sorta guy with an era defining voice.


----------



## Dazed (May 17, 2010)

I was a huge Rainbow fan so Dio was a daily ritual back in the day. I did manage to see him in concert with his own band Dio back in Denver with Van Halen. It had to be 1987? Wow showing my age lol. 

Here was one of my favorite tunes from his Rainbow days.


----------



## jymellis (May 17, 2010)

not my favorite musician in the world but i will miss him. most of the music i listen to would not be around if it wasnt for this man. lets not forget this

 or or \m/

we wouldnt have any of those without him


----------



## synrgy (May 17, 2010)

RIP.

Dio - Clips - South Park Studios


----------



## groph (May 17, 2010)

This very much does deserve a  in his honor


----------



## Bobo (May 17, 2010)

I'd encourage anyone to look for vids of RJD live. I've been watching several on Youtube, and damn he and his bandmates were just phenomenal live.

But I'd say just watching interview vids of him is almost just as intriguing. What a guy.


----------



## Varcolac (May 18, 2010)

An incredibly sad thing to wake up to yesterday. Out of all the classic metal frontmen I thought Dio would be around forever. RIP, you god of metal.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 18, 2010)

RIP - RJD


----------



## SjPedro (May 18, 2010)

I don't know if anybody has seen this but I'll post it anyway.

It's a sort of a letter of goodbye from Lars Ulrich to Ronnie James Dio.

And I quote: 

Metallica was in Zagreb 16.05.2010.When Lars got off the stage he wrote this letter :

Dear Ronnie,
I just got off stage in Zagreb. I was met with the news that you've passed on. I'm kind of in shock, but I wanted you to know that you were one of the main reasons I made it onto that stage to begin with. When I first saw you in Elf, opening for Deep Purple in 1975, I was completely blown away by the power in your voice, your presence on stage, your confidence, and the ease with which you seemed to connect to 6000 Danish people and one starry-eyed 11 year old, most of whom were not familiar with Elf's music. The following year, I was so psyched when I heard the results of you joining forces with my favorite guitar player. You guys sounded so right for each other and I instantly became Rainbow's #1 fan in Denmark. In the fall of 1976, when you played your first show in Copenhagen, I was literally in the front row and the couple of times we made eye contact you made me feel like the most important person in the world. The news that you guys were staying in town on your day off somehow embedded itself in my brain and I made the pilgrimage to the Plaza Hotel to see if I could somehow grab a picture, an autograph, a moment, anything. A few hours later you came out and were so kind and caring... pictures, autographs and a couple minutes of casual banter. I was on top of the world, inspired and ready for anything. Rainbow came to Copenhagen a couple more times over the next few years and each time you guys blew my mind, and for a good three years were my absolute favorite band on this planet. Over the years I've been fortunate enough to run into you a half dozen times or so and each time you were as kind, caring and gracious as you were in 1976 outside the hotel. When we finally got a chance to play together in Austria in 2007, even though I may not have let on, I was literally transformed back to that little snot nosed kid who you met and inspired 31 years earlier and it was such a fucking honor and a dream come true to share a stage with you and the rest of the legends in Heaven and Hell. A couple of weeks ago when I heard that you were not going to be able to make it to the Sonisphere shows that we would be sharing this June, I wanted to call you and let you know that I was thinking of you and wish you well, but I kind of pussied out, thinking the last thing you needed in your recovery was feeling obligated to take a phone call from a Danish drummer/fan boy. I wish I'd made that call. We will miss you immensely on the dates, and we will be thinking of you with great admiration and affection during that run. It seemed so right to have you out on tour with the so-called &#8220;Big Four&#8221; since you obviously were one of the main reasons that the four bands even exist. Your ears will definitely be burning during those two weeks because all of us will be talking, reminiscing and sharing stories about how knowing you has made our lives that much better.

Ronnie, your voice impacted and empowered me, your music inspired and influenced me, and your kindness touched and moved me. Thank you.

Much love,

Lars.


----------



## TreWatson (May 18, 2010)

Dio made lars quit being a douche for the 15 minutes it must have taken to type that.

truly a great man, and obviously not only for that reason.

carthage used to cover holy diver.

thanks dio.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (May 18, 2010)

^ man, that's awesome. I'm really surprised there's still a shred of human emotion left in Lars. Good on him for publicly voicing something which wasn't complete tripe. 

<---------RIP RJD.


----------



## avenger (May 18, 2010)

This has actually impacted me more then I thought. Normally when famous people die it doesnt really have an impact on me but as soon as I turned on Heaven and Hell in tribute I was shattered! Maybe because I respected Dio so much as a human being. I never met him but saw him in concert and from his interviews and such he seemed to be such a caring guy.

RIP


----------



## AliceAxe (May 18, 2010)

To those slagging Lars (or anyone) in a thread about Dio's passing is wrong, no matter what your personal opinions of Lars are, IMHO. 
Lets show some respect ok?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 18, 2010)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET

Blabberland is FLOODED with Dio, and the man deserves it. Here we are two days later and I steal can't believe he's gone. HardRock Radio is playing Dio every hour, on the hour....and check out their edited logo:










King Diamond said:


> Danish heavy metal vocalist King Diamond (KING DIAMOND, MERCYFUL FATE) has issued the following statement regarding the passing of legendary heavy metal singer Ronnie James Dio (DIO, HEAVEN & HELL, BLACK SABBATH, RAINBOW):
> 
> "It's with a heavy heart that I pay my respects to Ronnie James Dio.
> 
> ...





Jon Schaffer said:


> ICED EARTH mainman/guitarist Jon Schaffer has released the following statement regarding the passing of legendary heavy metal singer Ronnie James Dio (DIO, HEAVEN & HELL, BLACK SABBATH, RAINBOW):
> 
> "I just wanted to write a note about Ronnie James Dio and how much I will miss him.
> 
> ...





Jeff Waters said:


> Guitarist Jeff Waters of Canadian thrash metal veterans ANNIHILATOR has released the following statement regarding the passing of legendary heavy metal singer Ronnie James Dio (DIO, HEAVEN & HELL, BLACK SABBATH, RAINBOW):
> 
> "[Ronnie] was a super-nice person, uniquely talented and has left us all with great music. In a way, it will strange to live and work in a world and business where Ronnie James Dio is no longer on tour, at the festivals, putting out his music.
> 
> ...





Lemmy said:


> Ian "Lemmy" Kilmister of MOTÖRHEAD has released the following statement regarding the passing of legendary heavy metal singer Ronnie James Dio (DIO, HEAVEN & HELL, BLACK SABBATH, RAINBOW):
> 
> "I'm truly upset, especially since he seemed to be rallying at the [Revolver] Golden Gods show [on April 8, 2010 at Club Nokia in Los Angeles, California].
> 
> ...


----------



## TreWatson (May 18, 2010)

AliceAxe said:


> To those slagging Lars (or anyone) in a thread about Dio's passing is wrong, no matter what your personal opinions of Lars are, IMHO.
> Lets show some respect ok?


it was moreso to point out how awesome dio was, not just to put down lars. like, "Dio was so amazing that at his passing, even the lamest person anyone could think of, decided to put his own gripes aside and be humble to remember a legend"

not "lol, lars is a douche and his hero died."

2 different thinks, knowwhatimean?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (May 18, 2010)

I am also glad Lars was able to find some kind words for Dio \m/

R.I.P RJD, I'm glad I got to see you in concert a few times. The first time was 2000/2001 when your Magica album came out and you toured with Deep Purple and Budgie I think it was... what a show to remember!


----------



## Eca (May 18, 2010)

Death at 67 is not a small achievement for someone in the music industry, DIO being the kind soul he is, was not less of a human than any of us, with all of the flaws, I truly wish he can rest knowing that everything he did in life is not going to go away easy. I want to say something that will give you an idea of who he was or what he represented, but I imagine being in front of the computer 2 days speechless says more than enough

Here is a song with the words of the master himself, if you can see "Meta: A Headbangers journey" please do, that way you can grasp a little bit of his personality.

here is a little quote of Sam Dunn in an interview done by the metal observer a few years ago

Having met Iommi and especially Dio at their homes, how are these Metal icons in real life?
They are both kind and intelligent guys with a real passion for playing music.

THE METAL OBSERVER - Interview - DUNN, SAM - Online Feb 2006




Sing me a song, you're a singer
Do me a wrong, you're a bringer of evil
The devil is never a maker
The less that you give, you're a taker
So it's on and on and on, it's heaven and hell, oh well

The lover of lifes not a sinner
The ending is just a beginner
The closer you get to the meaning
The sooner you'll know that you're dreaming
So it's on and on and on, oh it's on and on and on
It goes on and on and on, heaven and hell
I can tell, fool, fool!

Well if it seems to be real, it's illusion
For every moment of truth, there's confusion in life
Love can be seen as the answer, but nobody bleeds for the dancer
And it's on and on, on and on and on....

They say that lifes a carousel
Spinning fast, youve got to ride it well
The world is full of kings and queens
Who blind your eyes and steal your dreams
Its heaven and hell, oh well
And they'll tell you black is really white
The moon is just the sun at night
And when you walk in golden halls
You get to keep the gold that falls
Its heaven and hell, oh no!
Fool, fool!
Youve got to bleed for the dancer!
Fool, fool!
Look for the answer!
Fool, fool, fool!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 19, 2010)

This should put a smile to all our faces:

For Dio: The Only Appropriate Tribute | Cracked.com


----------



## MFB (May 20, 2010)

Best. tribute. ever.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (May 20, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> There's at least one sandy vag about Dio over on MG.org.


USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST


----------



## Riffer (May 20, 2010)

I just have to let you guys know about what my singer said today at practice. So we are standing around taking a break and my bassist, other guitar player, and I have already agreed on doing the song Heaven and Hell as a tribute to DIO. So we tell our drummer and he is down with the idea. So we tell our singer about it and he says he didnt even know who DIO was until Sunday when he heard he died! So after I calmed down I told him about the song Heaven and Hell by Black Sabbath that we want to cover. He never heard it so we show him the song. The first words out of his mouth were, "That shit is gay", referring to the vocals. I was beyong belief when that came out of his mouth. So he proceeded to basically say that the song is awful and that nobody will know it. What the fuck is wrong with people today guys!?!?!?

R.I.P. DIO!!!!!!!! 

P.S. - We're still doing the song even if I have to sing it myself or do the vocal lines on guitar!


----------



## troyguitar (May 20, 2010)

Your singer is a fag 

We're throwing the main Holy Diver riff into the middle of one our songs for starters at our show next week.

We're also going to be working up Kill The King most likely, maybe Gates of Babylon or Stargazer if we feel like a longer tune.


----------



## technomancer (May 21, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I just have to let you guys know about what my singer said today at practice. So we are standing around taking a break and my bassist, other guitar player, and I have already agreed on doing the song Heaven and Hell as a tribute to DIO. So we tell our drummer and he is down with the idea. So we tell our singer about it and he says he didnt even know who DIO was until Sunday when he heard he died! So after I calmed down I told him about the song Heaven and Hell by Black Sabbath that we want to cover. He never heard it so we show him the song. The first words out of his mouth were, "That shit is gay", referring to the vocals. I was beyong belief when that came out of his mouth. So he proceeded to basically say that the song is awful and that nobody will know it. What the fuck is wrong with people today guys!?!?!?
> 
> R.I.P. DIO!!!!!!!!
> 
> P.S. - We're still doing the song even if I have to sing it myself or do the vocal lines on guitar!



I'm hoping you promptly proceeded to kick your singer in the nuts


----------



## Riffer (May 21, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I'm hoping you promptly proceeded to kick your singer in the nuts


 haha no we didnt unfortunately. It just saddens me to hear that from person that sings in a genre of music that owes an enormous debt to DIO. Sure, the metal now might not sound the same as DIO but it's fucking DIO! My singer is the type of guy who has the attitude like "If it's not brutal growls and detuned guitars with breakdowns then it's gay". HE cannot appreciate anything that came before him. As you can probably tell, him and I but heads ALOT!


----------



## troyguitar (May 21, 2010)

I'm so glad the younger guys in my band are not like that. I played the Hear n' Aid song Stars before practice on Tuesday and they actually knew what it was. It was a cool moment, I've never met anyone in person who knew that song - let alone a couple of 18 year old kids.


----------



## Riffer (May 21, 2010)

My singer is 21. I'm 23 and know all this shit but he is oblivous.


----------



## troyguitar (May 21, 2010)

Yeah I'm not actually old, I just feel old when it comes to music. I'm 24, though my hair is already going gray 

It's really amazing how people can be metal musicians and not know someone as iconic as Dio. I can understand kids who just listen to metal being that way, but if you like it enough to be in a band it seems like you ought to know something about the genre. 

It's like a metal guitarist not knowing Yngwie. Sure a lot of people these days don't actually listen to the guy, but they know who he is anyway.


----------



## tacotiklah (May 21, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Yeah I'm not actually old, I just feel old when it comes to music. I'm 24, though my hair is already going gray
> 
> It's really amazing how people can be metal musicians and not know someone as iconic as Dio. I can understand kids who just listen to metal being that way, but if you like it enough to be in a band it seems like you ought to know something about the genre.
> 
> It's like a metal guitarist not knowing Yngwie. Sure a lot of people these days don't actually listen to the guy, but they know who he is anyway.



I agree 100 percent! This is one reason why a lot of bands fail; they dont know jack about the genre or where it came from. I mean sure, you dont have to like the vocals or whatever, but at least give respect to the man that helped define the genre....

And Im having a bit of trouble getting my own singer on board with covering Rainbow's man on the silver mountain. I even rewrote a lot of it for a modern metal sound in Gpro and he is still iffy on it. Now granted we're a thrash/death metal band and all, but I think my version of the song (which was already pretty damn heavy to begin with) wouldn't sound so out of place.

Everyone in my band digs the hell out of Dio (or at least respects him) so why covering a Rainbow tune is so 'taboo' is beyond me......


----------



## Triple-J (May 21, 2010)

There's an article from a well known metal journalist called Dom Lawson who works at Metal Hammer it's a pretty cool article as it talks about Dio and metal in general it sums things up very well and I'd recommend people read it. Metal Hammer Blog Archive Dom Lawsons Tribute To Ronnie James Dio

I also noticed this on the same site and I'm totally fucking disgusted Metal Hammer Blog Archive Sick Church To Picket The Funeral Of Ronnie James Dio


----------



## 13point9 (May 21, 2010)

was just about to start a separate topic on Westboro as it will completely sodomise this thread...

EDIT:- its here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/119390-westboro-church-to-picket-dio-memorial.html#post1986647


----------



## liamh (May 21, 2010)

I havent even seen _anything _on the news about Dio, fucking shit media.


----------



## Daggorath (May 21, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Yeah I'm not actually old, I just feel old when it comes to music. I'm 24, though my hair is already going gray
> 
> It's really amazing how people can be metal musicians and not know someone as iconic as Dio. I can understand kids who just listen to metal being that way, but if you like it enough to be in a band it seems like you ought to know something about the genre.
> 
> It's like a metal guitarist not knowing Yngwie. Sure a lot of people these days don't actually listen to the guy, but they know who he is anyway.



I think that's rather elitist of you. If you can write original music that can be considered to be within the metal genre then it doesn't matter what you know about history.

I hate this kind of attitude in all music - asif the fact you aren't studious with music makes your opinion any less valid. If I wanted to start playing in a reggae/country/whatever band then I'd hope the quality of my output meant more than my knowledge of the genre.

Saying all this, how a metal musician hasn't heard of Dio is a mystery to me.


----------



## troyguitar (May 21, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> Saying all this, how a metal musician hasn't heard of Dio is a mystery to me.



That's all I was really getting at. If you make good music without knowing what came before you, then more power to you (in fact I'd be very impressed). I just don't know how it's possible to exist in the metal scene and not know Dio.


----------



## DLG (May 16, 2012)

two years today

RIP to the greatest metal singer of all time


----------



## petereanima (May 16, 2012)

was just about to post it.

2 years...and still so much missed.


----------



## Repner (May 16, 2012)

Shit. Already?


----------



## Black_Sheep (May 16, 2012)

R.I.P 

Dio will never be forgotten. The greatest singer who ever lived.


----------



## troyguitar (May 16, 2012)




----------



## petereanima (May 18, 2012)

3 Inches Of Blood paying tribute. Best lyrics ever?


----------

